# Having trouble fibdig regional work



## kjmariew (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi! I know this isn't a thread for WHV per set but I'm having a dreadful time securing regional work around the closer postcodes to Melbourne. I live with my partner in Craigieburn (he's Australian) and I can't bear being really far away from him. I've only completed 7/88 days and I only have 4 months to finish. Any advice from anyone would be greatly appreciated!


----------

